# drying off question.



## Sharon-R (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi! I have a question about grain. I'm drying off my doe and I'm wondering if I should switch her from the grain she is getting now (Milk enhancer feed) to what my other goats are getting (goat grower with rum)?

Thanks,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes you can switch but slowly. I would also cut down on grain.


----------



## Sharon-R (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok,thanks! 
But I think I will keep her on the same amount of grain because in this hot weather she's starting looking a little thin.

Well thanks again


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you give her the goat grower with the rum.... You can't drink the milk because of the rumasin(?) and she will produce the same.... Been there done that... I would just decrease grain and give alfalfa pellets in place of grain..


----------



## Sharon-R (Feb 8, 2014)

I didn't know that thanks for the info I'll feed her like you said but when she's dried off I can switch her to the goat grower right?

Thanks.:grin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She said cut her back just to help dry er off. grain will help them produce more milk.

Give fresh sage, it drys them off in no time.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for that info about sage Sweetgoats. I have 2 I want to dry off so off to find some sage;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sharon-R said:


> I didn't know that thanks for the info I'll feed her like you said but when she's dried off I can switch her to the goat grower right?
> 
> Thanks.:grin:


Yes, once she is dry you can give her the grain again. I would decrease 1 cup everyday, until she's getting very and dry, then you can slowly increase the grain again. The alfalfa pellets should keep her in condition...;-)


----------



## shalli (May 30, 2014)

For anyone who read the post I just made, I deleted it bc I was mistaken. Apparently Rumensin doesn't affect the amount of milk but it decreases the fat content and increases protein content.

Here is my source;
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3842852

Not sure about drinking the milk. What I do if I am milking and she puts her foot in the bucket or if for whatever reason I'm not sure if I should drink it, I give the milk to my old dogs. They love it, and believe it or not I definitely notice a difference in their energy level and attitude when I give it to them. Personally, I'm brave, and I'd drink the Rumensin milk. I always drink it when I deworm them, and I've never had a problem with it tasting funny and never got sick from it.


----------



## shalli (May 30, 2014)

found another source from the fda

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/animaldrugsatfda/details.cfm?dn=095-735

it doesn't give much info concerning goats, but I have a feeling it would be similar to cows. We all know that they don't do as much testing on goats as they do on cows for most everything. Goat info is at the bottom of the page.

Sorry my first two posts have links. I promise it's legit. I'm going to fix my profile now so everyone knows I'm not a bot.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

janeen128 said:


> Thanks for that info about sage Sweetgoats. I have 2 I want to dry off so off to find some sage;-)


 If you have some in your pasture that works, or I used the packets you get in the store. 1 packet a day, half in the morning half at night. it is the little packets of fresh spices


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

When you look at the label on the bag, it states not for lactating does.... I just took it as a warning..., for them and human consumption... I was using it and noticed that about 6 mo after, so I only feed the grower pellets to the kiddos;-)


----------



## Sharon-R (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the info!


Oh and were can I get the sage packets, what do I look for?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sharon-R said:


> Thanks guys for all the info!
> 
> Oh and were can I get the sage packets, what do I look for?


I'm looking at the health store tomorrow...


----------

